# Should I be concerned?



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey ate half a lizzard. I caught her before she finished it off. I have heard that Lizzards can be bad for dogs. Anyone know if that is true


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I looked it up and I don't think lizards are bad for them. Toads are.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much...she was hungry, mama! might give her a bit of the squirts but I doubt even that as she's raw fed. Wonder if she caught it herself? I put some goldfish in our dog's kiddie pool the other day thinking they'd have fun chasing them and they actually caught some and ate them...lol oops. They were feeder fish anyway we were going to put in our pond, but they handled em fine. I suspect Lacey will be like that w/ a lizard too


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness it must be BAD LACEY DAY !


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

What sort of lizard was it? Gecko or anole? I was just wondering...if it was a gecko, maybe she was annoyed when it tried to sell her car insurance LOL! Seriously, I hope all will be well with her. Aside from Gilas, I doubt if any of them are dangerous. We stayed in a little place on Cedar Key a number of years ago, and Dary didn't know what to make of the anoles...just wrinkled his brow and sidestepped them like a big, tough Dobie!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I dont know what kind of lizard it was....just a regular one  She seem to really enjoy it...Hopefully since she is raw fed...her belly can handle it  She is being such a bad girl today!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, Spikey caught and ate an anole for breakfast today.. Mine have caught them before, and they don't seem to do them any damage..


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont know about lizzards but my buster brown loves to dig for little bugs and im pretty sure hes eating them been doing it since i got him 6 months ago and he seems very happy and healthy


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

my goodness good for hert for catching those critters can be fast. I wouldnt be too worried if anything she may puke it up. on ur floor to add to her bad girl day ; p


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh my Lacey....you have your hands full LOL silly girl


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Thankfully we dont have Lizards walking around here :s I hope she is okay


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I wouldn't worry too much...she was hungry, mama! might give her a bit of the squirts but I doubt even that as she's raw fed. Wonder if she caught it herself? I put some goldfish in our dog's kiddie pool the other day thinking they'd have fun chasing them and they actually caught some and ate them...lol oops. They were feeder fish anyway we were going to put in our pond, but they handled em fine. I suspect Lacey will be like that w/ a lizard too


This made me giggle lots!! I would have loved to have seen that!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone  So far it hasnt effected her. My sister just put the scare in me when she said her MIL dog died from eating a lizard.


----------

